# Poor man's line tool bucket.



## MDShunk

Here's my version of an "insulated" line tool bucket. I have several of these I made up from a Rubbermaid trash can with drain holes drilled in the bottom.



















Cost, about 2 dollars when compared with 50 dollars for the fiberglass one's from Salisbury.


----------



## faber307

I love the truck bed organization MD!
Those treasures would be under 8" of snow over here!


----------



## MDShunk

Tab Faber said:


> I love the truck bed organization MD!


Yeah, and that's a 10' bed. Full to the back. That's a small bucket truck that might get used a couple dozen times a year. I was going to push some of that stuff back out of the way before I snapped that pic, but somebody might get the wrong idea and start to think I'm really organized. I've been wondering where some of those pull ropes went. Mostly, it's junk triplex, old sign ballasts and who know's what all else that just needs shoveled off into the dumpster.


----------



## Magnettica

LOL

One 3/4" RNC strap, half a roll of black vynil electrical tape, what else could you possibly need for truck stock?


----------



## Joe Momma

I looked at the pics before reading, and was gonna say, that mess looks like one of your trucks MD, but then I find out it is....


----------



## round2it

That bucket just looks so out of place for some reason...could you maybe drag it on the pavement for about a mile, spill paint on it, fill it with scrap wire or something...it's just...just too neat...LOL


----------



## MDShunk

round2it said:


> That bucket just looks so out of place for some reason...could you maybe drag it on the pavement for about a mile, spill paint on it, fill it with scrap wire or something...it's just...just too neat...LOL


Yes, I see what you mean. Two of them have been hanging on the truck all summer, outdoors. They aren't even faded. The 50 dollar yellow Salisbury one's turn tan-ish in a few month.


----------



## Joe Momma

So what do use that bucket truck for mostly? Fixing pole lights or sparing the ladder while working on the weather head. How often does it get used?
Just asking cause our owners kid wants to buy us one, but he doesn't live in a very realistic world :no:


----------



## MDShunk

Joe Momma said:


> So what do use that bucket truck for mostly? Fixing pole lights or sparing the ladder while working on the weather head. How often does it get used?
> Just asking cause our owners kid wants to buy us one, but he doesn't live in a very realistic world :no:


I have two, and they only get used for a few specific applications, but they are the only tool for these things: 

servicing parking lot lights
erecting parking lot lights
servicing plastic signs, since there's nothing to lean a ladder against while you slide the sign face out
weatherheads that are over 32' high
weatherheads where there's no way to erect a ladder
central poles on farms (this is my main use)
customer owned mid span poles
occasionally, inside a building under construction, until scissors lifts or boom lifts are delivered
light tree trimming
holiday tree lighting

I would absolutely say that it is worth an electrical contractor owning a used bucket truck. By my figures, if it only gets used 16 days out of the year, it will at least pay for itself. Even if you only market it for sign repair, for instance, the average ticket on a fluorescent sign repair is almost 600 bucks. A 30' bucket truck is just a large pickup truck, so you can also have a guy drive that as his every day truck, if you so choose, saving buying a van.


----------



## Joe Momma

MDShunk said:


> I have two, and they only get used for a few specific applications, but they are the only tool for these things:
> 
> servicing parking lot lights
> erecting parking lot lights
> servicing plastic signs, since there's nothing to lean a ladder against while you slide the sign face out
> weatherheads that are over 32' high
> weatherheads where there's no way to erect a ladder
> central poles on farms (this is my main use)
> customer owned mid span poles
> occasionally, inside a building under construction, until scissors lifts or boom lifts are delivered
> light tree trimming
> holiday tree lighting
> I would absolutely say that it is worth an electrical contractor owning a used bucket truck. By my figures, if it only gets used 16 days out of the year, it will at least pay for itself. Even if you only market it for sign repair, for instance, the average ticket on a fluorescent sign repair is almost 600 bucks. A 30' bucket truck is just a large pickup truck, so you can also have a guy drive that as his every day truck, if you so choose, saving buying a van.


 
I imagine we would use one a bit, recently they sent me to change a light bulb on a wallpack, there was a large deck beneath so we had to get a 60' articulating lift for the silly project.
It would also open us to a new market. Does your truck have 'knuckles' in the arms, and does it boom out(or is that something not done with bucket trucks)? How much weight can it lift? Will it raise a pole light with no problems?


----------



## MDShunk

Joe Momma said:


> . Does your truck have 'knuckles' in the arms, and does it boom out(or is that something not done with bucket trucks)?


The 55 footer is an "articulating boom" (what you call 'knuckles', some people call it an 'elbow'). The 30 footer is a "telescopic boom", which some people call a "squirt boom". Just straight out. 



Joe Momma said:


> . How much weight can it lift? Will it raise a pole light with no problems?


The 30 footer is rated for 300 lbs in the bucket. That basically means a man and a few tool buckets hanging off the side. It has no jib (which is a little crane arm that sticks off the side of the bucket). I have raised 20' parking lot lights with it, with the fixtures already bolted on, with no problem. The 55 footer has a little hydraulic jib, and has a weight rating around 1,000 lbs. (just guessing, off the top of my head. it's plenty for whatever I'll do). The jib is nice for holding heads of parkig lot lights if you decide to bolt them on after the pole is already erected. I generally try to bolt the heads on while the pole is still on the ground. I have an old digger derrick too, but it's pretty much on its last leg. It won't get replaced. If an electrical service contractor was to buy one bucket truck, I would recommend the following specs:

around 55 foot reach
articulating boom
no outriggers
insulated boom
insulated bucket
tandem buckets (2 men)
jib hoist
120 receptacle at the bucket

It seems like Tab has a bucket truck or two. He might cime in with his opinion.


----------



## Joe Momma

Not sure I've seen one with a "jib hoist", sounds interesting though(crane on the bucket).

Thanks for the info, our owner is definetely into tools as well as his boys(who will be the new owners before long).

But why do you prefer to NOT have outriggers? It'd seem if I were the one up in the air I'd like that wider/sturdier stance


----------



## MDShunk

Joe Momma said:


> But why do you prefer to NOT have outriggers? It'd seem if I were the one up in the air I'd like that wider/sturdier stance


You don't always have a place to plant your outriggers. If you're parked in someone's driveway doing a service change on a tall house, you'd need to splat your outriggers down in the flowerbed. If you're parked along a curb, one would be on the sidewalk (not that big of a deal) and the other would be in the traffic lane (a slightly bigger deal). Every truck 55' and less is available without outriggers. They have concrete ballast under the bed instead. Every truck, outriggers or not, is "bouncy" when extended. It's just a weird feeling you just need to get over. I can jump up and down in the 30 footer and get 3 or 4 feet of motion at the end of the boom if I want to. Tires squish, the boom flexes, the springs flex, etc.


----------



## faber307

MDShunk said:


> The 55 footer is an "articulating boom" (what you call 'knuckles', some people call it an 'elbow'). The 30 footer is a "telescopic boom", which some people call a "squirt boom". Just straight out.
> 
> The 30 footer is rated for 300 lbs in the bucket. That basically means a man and a few tool buckets hanging off the side. It has no jib (which is a little crane arm that sticks off the side of the bucket). I have raised 20' parking lot lights with it, with the fixtures already bolted on, with no problem. The 55 footer has a little hydraulic jib, and has a weight rating around 1,000 lbs. (just guessing, off the top of my head. it's plenty for whatever I'll do). The jib is nice for holding heads of parkig lot lights if you decide to bolt them on after the pole is already erected. I generally try to bolt the heads on while the pole is still on the ground. I have an old digger derrick too, but it's pretty much on its last leg. It won't get replaced. If an electrical service contractor was to buy one bucket truck, I would recommend the following specs:
> 
> around 55 foot reach
> articulating boom
> no outriggers
> insulated boom
> insulated bucket
> tandem buckets (2 men)
> jib hoist
> 120 receptacle at the bucket
> It seems like Tab has a bucket truck or two. He might cime in with his opinion.


Mine doesn't have a jib. But it sure makes it easier setting poles. I was in a partnership before this company and we had a 58' truck with jib. Now I set poles with me in the bucket raising it up, down, etc. It's not quite as smooth.

but yes, I agree with all of the above. If you're going to have one truck, make it tall enough for 35' poles on 3. bases comfortably, plus you need a little extra for base set backs in green areas, or if you have to boom over parked cars to access the heads. "50 footer"

But the smaller one ton trucks are very handy. I had a 30' 1 ton ford, diesel engine, automatic. I liked driving it and it was my primary service vehicle. I used that bucket very often. but 30' is just a bit to short.

Our utility company has quite a fleet of F550 1 ton deisel bucket trucks That are 38' or 40' I think. telescoping boom plus extra "knuckle" for added height. 

A service man from the utility says they only keep those trucks 10 years then peddle them at auction. He says they have a great service and maintenance program on the trucks.

Check out www.jjkane.com The last two trucks we owned were from an auction in Charlotte, MI. The 58'er cost us $10,000.00. The 30' truck went for $14,000.00.

PS. I feel safer with outriggers!


----------



## Joe Momma

Wow, only 10k for something will surely make/save 10 times that in it's lifetime.

I wonder why we didn't get one already.

What about the insurance increase, is that considerable?


----------



## MDShunk

Joe Momma said:


> What about the insurance increase, is that considerable?


Mine insure like a regular truck of the same size. The insurance company doesn't seem to care what's bolted on the back.


----------



## faber307

Yeah, I don't have full coverage. I forget the insurance rate but I thought it was quite reasonable. But the plates are like $500.00 per year. 

I think it is a nescessary tool in the arsenal.


----------



## faber307

Here are some pics of the trucks we bought at the J.J. Kane auction. This was back in 2001. The white truck needed a transmission rebuild in one year $1,100.00. Other than that pretty much tires and oil changes.

Lost them in a sad partnership divorce. Now I am rebuilding.

I was told that with hurricane Katrina and the terrible storms over seas, used bucket truck prices went up pretty sharply. They were buying them up and shipping them out. Old Blue is the one I'm using now. She cost me $8,300.00. Functional, but I want to upgrade this year.


----------



## faber307

Joe,

My personal thoughts on what I'd look for in a bucket truck.

I like Diesel for the power
I like the 2 speed rear ends for highway cruising, you need at least 65mph to get anywhere. I know the speed limit for 10,000lbs and over is 55.
I like having a 2 man bucket
I'd like to start and stop the truck from the bucket
Receptacle in bucket for sure
I like outriggers, I feel safer
Jib hoist is very handy

Honestly, All I would need is one of those utility heavy duty 1 ton frames and a 42' stick, telescoping and articulating.

Consumers energy auctions off their equipment after 10 years I believe.
Those trucks will be going to auction soon.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Tab Faber said:


> Joe,
> 
> My personal thoughts on what I'd look for in a bucket truck.
> 
> I like Diesel for the power
> I like the 2 speed rear ends for highway cruising, you need at least 65mph to get anywhere. I know the speed limit for 10,000lbs and over is 55.
> I like having a 2 man bucket
> I'd like to start and stop the truck from the bucket
> Receptacle in bucket for sure
> I like outriggers, I feel safer
> Jib hoist is very handy
> 
> Honestly, All I would need is one of those utility heavy duty 1 ton frames and a 42' stick, telescoping and articulating.
> 
> Consumers energy auctions off their equipment after 10 years I believe.
> Those trucks will be going to auction soon.


 
That is pretty good specs and i have 55 foot bucket truck but only one catch is the weight requirement the 55'er end up need a CDL due i have hevey frame and 4X4 to boot this truck it was former POCO truck and it very hard to find with 4X4 on it and this truck have IHC engine it get alot of use with me.

Merci, Marc


----------



## nolabama

look into leasing this kind of stuff - i think the tax breaks alone would surprise you


----------



## thegoodelectrician

*Bucket truck*

My truck is a 96 F 450 Diesel. It works well, small enough to get in to a drive way. I Paid 6000.00 for mine, but it needed alot of work. New tranny, new turbo, new fiberglass bucket, new box latches, all for an additional $6000.00. Totaling $12,000.00 but now I have a real decent truck. The picture is of the truck, I was assisting a GC temporarily seal a roof. a perk i guess right??


----------



## Rudeboy

And someone was calling me lazy for leaving the head on a fishtape.
:laughing:
:whistling2:


----------



## s.kelly

On the initial post, fine for you MD, but if you put an employee with a tool that is "insulated" in the manner you advise I think you are opening your self up to a liability issue. Chances are there is no issue, but if there is....

I watched a power company video, wish I could remember who, showing insulated ladders and wooden 2x4's drawing arcs from an energized line. I am betting it was a much higher voltage than you are discussing here, but CYA goes a long way.


----------



## s.kelly

MDShunk said:


> You don't always have a place to plant your outriggers. If you're parked in someone's driveway doing a service change on a tall house, you'd need to splat your outriggers down in the flowerbed. If you're parked along a curb, one would be on the sidewalk (not that big of a deal) and the other would be in the traffic lane (a slightly bigger deal). Every truck 55' and less is available without outriggers. They have concrete ballast under the bed instead. Every truck, outriggers or not, is "bouncy" when extended. It's just a weird feeling you just need to get over. I can jump up and down in the 30 footer and get 3 or 4 feet of motion at the end of the boom if I want to. Tires squish, the boom flexes, the springs flex, etc.


I used to run the test yard for a bucket truck maunfacturer. From what I have seen,the jib boom set ups usually have outriggers, so to find it used as some are discussing might be difficult. But that could just be a function of how our engineer liked to set the trucks up. 

Also a littel surprised to hear about the concrete counterweight. We always used blocks of steel that were probably 5x5.


----------



## s.kelly

frenchelectrican said:


> That is pretty good specs and i have 55 foot bucket truck but only one catch is the weight requirement the 55'er end up need a CDL due i have hevey frame and 4X4 to boot this truck it was former POCO truck and it very hard to find with 4X4 on it and this truck have IHC engine it get alot of use with me.
> 
> Merci, Marc


I do not remember the size truck, but we had one unit we sold that we would derate the chassis for the customer to keep the CDL from being a requirement. I was always amazed a little tag with weight limits would change the regs, the truck was still the same.

55 is probably too big to get away with that solution, but I thought this idea could add to the discussion.


----------



## frenchelectrican

s.kelly said:


> I do not remember the size truck, but we had one unit we sold that we would derate the chassis for the customer to keep the CDL from being a requirement. I was always amazed a little tag with weight limits would change the regs, the truck was still the same.
> 
> 55 is probably too big to get away with that solution, but I thought this idea could add to the discussion.


 
The two wheel drive verison I know they typically regersition for 32,000 LBS but if you can get under 25,900 then you do not need CDL unless this under the CDL rated truck have air brake on it then you definty need CDL with air brake endrosement.

Mine truck is regstered for 36,000 LBS due the WDOT almost nail my arse on front axle rating.

{ I have both WI and France commercal driver liscense with air brake ensdorment on it } 

Merci,Marc


----------



## doramider7

Joe Momma said:


> I looked at the pics before reading, and was gonna say, that mess looks like one of your trucks MD, but then I find out it is....


That bucket just looks so out of place for some reason...could you maybe drag it on the pavement for about a mile, spill paint on it, fill it with scrap wire or something...it's just...just too neat...LOL


----------



## den

I have spent years in bucket trucks and one of the best things is get the hydraulic outlets at the bucket. We used them all the time with the impact gun and drills and pole saws for tree trimming. All of our trucks were material handlers ( bucket mouted jibs and winch's) and I don't think that they will pass the manufactures stability tests without outriggers. The other thing was ours had to have a 6mo dielectric test and once a year a sonic load test by a certified tester. This could turn into a liability issue if you rent out your truck or have sombody else use it and it wasn't certified. Also the types of trucks with the cable elbows (high rangers, etc) cost more to rebuild the booms than the ones with hyd. cylinders. We always run dielectric oil (aircraft) which costs a lot more and all of our trucks run heaters in the hyd tanks for cold weather.


----------

